# Pics of four naughty bunnies....



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

...enjoying the sunshine... excuse Joeys nose... he has some dried porridge on it i cant get off at the mo!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol aw they might be naughty but theyre also extremely lucky bunnies aswell....and gorgeous!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

They look like they're having fun. I so want a big rabbit shed like yours!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous pics of beautiful bunnies. It's lovely to see them all cuddled up together - how cute.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, they look gorgeous. So friendly together as well.
(trying really hard not to be jealous of your garden. Just the rabbit enclosure is half the size of my whole garden!!):cryin:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics and gorgeous bunnies


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Great pics, they are all very georgeous x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, I love all your buns- they are so cute! Your garden is so amazing for letting rabbits loose in


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww fab pics :thumbup: You have some very lucky (and gorgeous) bunnies! x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

The most lovely bunnies ever! :thumbup1: I just love the 5th piccy! If only every bun in the world were this loved


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

that messy looking dreamers letting the rest of the pack down!.... I suggest you donate him to the dreamer fan club, member no. 1 perhaps.... oh I think thats me?!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> that messy looking dreamers letting the rest of the pack down!.... I suggest you donate him to the dreamer fan club, member no. 1 perhaps.... oh I think thats me?!


Haha he's very patchy moulting! Nope he's definetely staying here, he loves his mummy too much


----------

